# Audio Ecstasy: Best Speakers of 2007



## Mac Slocum

*Audio Ecstasy: Best Speakers of 2007*

*Floorstading, on-wall, in-wall and even ceiling mounted - 37 of the best sounding speakers of 2007 for your home and home theater.*


As much diversity as there is in choosing a television these days, looking at all the audio possibilities to accompany the video is enough to make your head spin.


You've got your traditional floorstanding speakers, your bookshelf speakers, your on-walls, your in-walls, your in-ceilings, your outdoor speakers, your all-in-one soundbars, your speaker packages OK, you get it - there are many choices here.

 



And speakers are not just about sound quality anymore. Sure, you can still have behemoths to impress all of your guests and stare at while you drool over that pristine vinyl copy of Dark Side of the Moon. Or they can blend into any room décor if you want, hide behind screens, drop down from the ceiling, be painted to match the walls and more.


As with loudspeakers, subwoofers have come a long way as well in breaking from the traditional boxy look, as more homeowners want theirs to be tucked away or less obtrusive but still deliver some boom to the room.


With all of the sub-categories (no pun intended, but we did honor plenty of those incredible and innovative subwoofers, too) within the speaker category, we chose 32 as Products of the Year to run the gamut of audio ecstasy.


So have a look through the multitude of designs, sizes and specifications that make these award-winning speakers and subs rock!


To see which speakers we picked as the year's best, go to http://www.electronichouse.com/article/products_of_the_year_awards_2007_speakers/C157


----------

